# Can we talk about gloves?



## Velonautic (Jun 27, 2009)

I lost one of my trusty Specialized long finger gloves, unknown model. I loved the long cuffs. Has not been an issue until recently but it is that time of year. I am in the SF Bay area so I do not need true winter protection but I am wondering what people have had success with.
Thanks

For what it is worth I a am open to solutions of all budgets. I am leaning towards the 299 grippy gloves at the HD for a short term solution. I ride .5 to two hours, rarely in the rain.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

I am using nashbar crochet short finger gloves for 1.5 years, and could not be happier with them. Recently bought a second pair. Since i am planning to ride in cold season this year, i've got nashbar lightweight and midweight full finger. Only tried lightweight thus far, and am pretty happy with them - no bulk and no overheat. I am also pairing them with said short-finger Padded gloves, like this combination a lot. This might even be sufficient for cali. Since i am in NJ, migweight will likely be tested soon 

My 2 cents...


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I have two pairs of Pearl Izumi gloves. First pair are a full finger mountain bike glove, they aren't warm but work fine for me down to 45 degrees.

The second pair are their soft shell gloves, I think they are the Cyclone model. They are water resistant and good between ~35-50 degrees. They were $40 at REI. Below that I go to true winter gloves, but sounds like those aren't needed for you.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Im in the East Bay*

I wear full finger gloves year round. In the winter i wear motorcycle gloves for the thicker material. yeah there kinda ugly but they work great


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

When it's just chilly I can wear almost anything. When it's chilly and rainy then it helps to have them waterproof too. Chilly = in the 50's. I've used Mountain Hardwear Epic gloves for these conditions. They are made of tough waterproof fabric with a thin liner inside. Fine for cycling in as far as dexterity goes. I would take them off to operate a dslr however but wouldn't need to except for one button that was difficult to press with my thumb. They seem to run small. For colder temperatures I would want a glove with more insulation, but would also be bulkier and heavier. I've used mittens when touring in cold weather but have some warm glove options to try in the future.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got two pairs of "BG Gel long finger" from specialized... I like them very much. I have a pair of Pearl with a really thin backing that have torn a bit, but are much better ventilated for the hot days. 

Also, a pair of cannondale gloves with mitten style wind/water shell that pulls up or stores in a goofy pocket on the back of the hand. I like them best for their comfort temperature range which is anywhere between 25 f and 65 f. That covers a lot of cool spring and fall mornings with our midwestern daily swings during the shoulders of riding season. Something in the clearance bin that functions like this Louis Garneau Super Prestige Gloves - Winter Gloves

No reason I can come up with not to ride with these in three seasons in a town with the climate like SF. Maybe they'd get hot on afternoon rides in July and August by you.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

For 40-50 degrees I am using these. I will add a thin liner if it's colder

http://www.bellwetherclothing.com/b...es/gloves/-winter-gloves/windstorm-glove.html


----------



## serfur1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ill second the PI cyclones, great gloves, o wear them all winter, road, mtb, and commute.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Just buy whatever you can find on a sale, why pay full retail? Then read the reviews for the gloves you're considering to make sure their decent gloves. If you're wanting a cold weather glove get claw style gloves, they keep your hands a lot warmer than fingered gloves, otherwise obviously half fingered gloves for warmer temps.

I got a new set of half finger PI Selects last week because they were on sale from $23 to $14 at my favorite LBS, and so far I like them.


----------



## s.warneke (Mar 3, 2010)

If you rarely ride in the rain, and like how the Specialized gloves have fit you in the past, check out their other gloves. I am currently wearing their 74 Gloves, long fingered, and love them! They are perfect for pre-rainy-season fall weather riding here in the Pacific Northwest, so I imagine they would be great in the Bay area. Fine quality leather, light padding, and great fit.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

For something completely different, I like to use Petzl Cordex belay gloves. They're tough, padded on the palms, stretchy only where you need it, and still have amazing dexterity. I like to use them as my spring and fall gloves in Michigan. They don't hack it for the winters here, and they're too warm for most of the summer, but they may be just the ticket for central California. Since they're made for rappelling, chances are good you'll never give them the punishment they were designed for riding your bike. I've had the same pair for the last four years, and they still look and feel great.


----------



## goodwij (Sep 15, 2008)

I also have the PI Cyclone gloves. They are good from 35 to 50 degrees. This time of year in NC it is 45 in the morning and 60 for the ride home. I have been using my fingerless Nike gloves with wintersilk glove liners under them. This way if it really warms up, I can just use the Nike gloves.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I've been using these Tillman gloves and while not "cycling" gloves they work great. They have everything needed except somewhere to wipe a running nose. I was out today in 45deg weather and they were almost too warm.

http://jtillman.com/products/gloves/truefit/1495/


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

if it isnt too cold (48+), i just started using some cheap work gloves i found at home depot. they have padding on the palm and along the knuckle line. they were dirt cheap and came with a shop rag. not sure how long they will last, but they are good.

i also have some performance brand winter gloves i like. they have nice cuffs and are wind resistant.

link


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

North Bay weighing in... I have about 10 different pairs of winter gloves but my two favorite are the Defeet wool duras and Louis Garneau WindDry Ecos. The Defeet will get you down to 50, the Garneau down to 40, below that, you'll want to find a thicker glove. I ride early so most of my winter rides are done before it gets into the 40s.

Defeet
Duraglove Wool Charcoal gloves

LGs
Louis Garneau WindDry Eco Gloves - Performance Exclusive - Full Finger Gloves


----------



## scottgps (Sep 11, 2010)

I just got a pair of Giro Monaco Long finger gloves. They are great. I have been wearing them in the 50's. I also have a cheap pair of performance winter gloves for colder, rainy weather. 

Amazon.com: Giro Monaco LF Road Gloves: Sports & Outdoors

Scott


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Pearl Izumi Cyclones sound like a good match for your riding conditions. I wear my Cyclones a lot during fall, winter and spring in NC -- more than any other glove in the cooler months. They also have long cuffs. However, they are not warm enough for my colder rides, temps less than 35 F.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

For Spring & Fall riding here in Northern Colorado, I've been using a pair of Stanley mechanics-style gloves ($9.99 from Home Depot) for the past 4 yrs. They work great!

They have:
1) synthetic leather palms
2) very light insulation
3) Velcro closures
4) elastic cuffs

They're good for me down to about 45F, even lower if I use some thin liners.


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm with Eiron, I found these at the Flying J travel plaza in a clearance bin for $5.00 they have been great especially being bright green with the reflective backs, good for hand signaling at night. They are basicly the same as the mechanics type gloves. They sell for $11.99 at flying j, pilot, and loves.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

cyclintruckin said:


> I'm with Eiron, I found these at the Flying J travel plaza in a clearance bin for $5.00 they have been great especially being bright green with the reflective backs, good for hand signaling at night. They are basicly the same as the mechanics type gloves. They sell for $11.99 at flying j, pilot, and loves.


That's cool! And they appear to be padded?


----------



## shnipe (Jun 6, 2011)

PI Cyclones. awesome for cooler weather but in the afternoons they come off cause of the barrier fabric.. too hot for sunny days.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

cyclintruckin said:


> I'm with Eiron, I found these at the Flying J travel plaza in a clearance bin for $5.00 they have been great especially being bright green with the reflective backs, good for hand signaling at night. They are basicly the same as the mechanics type gloves. They sell for $11.99 at flying j, pilot, and loves.


No fair! I want reflective backing on mine, too! That would definitely make them ideal for commuting. 

I think the closest Flying J/Pilot/Loves is at least 50 miles away. I'll have to remember to stop in the next time I take a road trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

Last years model of the Specialized Body Geometry Deflect has worked well for me. In temps between 35 - 55F, and in wet windy conditions, these gloves perform great. No cold or wet fingers, just comfortable on rides of any length. 

I didn't pay retail, the LBS has a sale once every quarter or so, usually 20% off.


----------



## duane.jones (Nov 16, 2012)

*Bar Mitts*

Have you ever seen Bar Mitts? Interesting option...


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

I was looking thru this month's Harbor Freight flyer & came across several options:

*Lowest cost cycling option*.

*Upgraded cycling option*.

*Nice winter cycling option*.


----------

